# What is this?!  Lice? Ringworm?



## fanov8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, I noticed that some of my goats in one field seem to have this same issue.  Some not near as bad as others.  Some of the girls look like they have just rubbed the hair off of their noses and then a couple look raw.  Here are a couple different pictures.  Could this been from lice?  If so what is the best treatment?  Some of the does are bred and some are not.  If it's not lice any other idea?  Maybe ringworm?  Help!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like it could be a fungal infection of some sort. Is there anything they could be rubbing the noses on?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 21, 2013)

DO you have a fence or a feeder that she is putting her head through? Mine have to reach through stock panel to eat and they sometimes look just like that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 21, 2013)

If it is several goats, I would treat for mites.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 21, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> DO you have a fence or a feeder that she is putting her head through? Mine have to reach through stock panel to eat and they sometimes look just like that.


X2, do you have one of those wire feeder with 4"x 4" holes?


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> DO you have a fence or a feeder that she is putting her head through? Mine have to reach through stock panel to eat and they sometimes look just like that.


if she's the only one, I would think she's rubbing it on something.


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's the thing.  It's not just one goat.  The picture were actually of two different goats.  About two weeks ago we changed their hay feeder over from one that holds square bales to one that hold round bales.  I can see that maybe being the issue.  But it wouldn't hurt to treat them for mites anyways would it?  The end of their noses is the only place I see it.  What do I need to do to treat for mites?  I have a huge bag of DE from last year that is still good.  Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2013)

If that's the only place you see it on the goats I would use this on them and wait a couple of days to see if they clear up.  If not treat for mites, but I suspect they are rubbing their noses on something.


----------

